# Chilli



## Tyson786

Hi everyone 

I wanted to ask you all something about this word Aajib which means chilli in Turkish apparently? 

I was told this word by my Turkish brother in law ,

I have searched online for it on google but no luck!

Is this a slang word ?

If this word is not used then can someone tell me the most common words in Turkish for chilli and there usage?

Thanks


----------



## CHovek

Çilli means freckled.


----------



## Tyson786

CHovek said:


> Çilli means freckled.



*chilli*
 or 
*chilli pepper*
 [COUNTABLE] a red or greenvegetable with a hot taste, usually thin and pointed in shape


----------



## CHovek

Never heard of aajib before,aajib doesn't sound a real word at all.Chilli pepper is "Şili biberi" in Turkish.


----------



## Tyson786

CHovek said:


> Never heard of aajib before,aajib doesn't sound a real word at all.Chilli pepper is "Şili biberi" in Turkish.



oh okay , Can Şili biberi" also be used to call a woman hot?


----------



## CHovek

Tyson786 said:


> oh okay , Can Şili biberi" also be used to call a woman hot?


Everyone has their own way of saying things,we say kara biberim(my black pepper) for a dark skinned,swarthy woman to show some affection.But Şili biber sounds a little bit awkward and its meaning may not be clear.


----------



## Tyson786

CHovek said:


> Everyone has their own way of saying things,we say kara biberim(my black pepper) for a dark skinned,swarthy woman to show some affection.But Şili biber sounds a little bit awkward and its meaning may not be clear.



Thank you so much for the detailed information, much appreciated to you,
Cheers


----------



## zdena

Maybe he meant "acı". "Acı" means hot or spicy in Turkish.


----------



## Tyson786

zdena said:


> Maybe he meant "acı". "Acı" means hot or spicy in Turkish.



Would it be pronounced like this Aaji or Aji ?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Tyson786 said:


> Would it be pronounced like this Aaji or Aji ?


Adji
Meaning 'hot'.


----------



## Tyson786

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Adji
> Meaning 'hot'.




Thank you so much for the response, I appreciate that, so sorry for the late reply


----------



## _Ozgur_

Google translator may help you for the pronounciation. Select Turkish as language at the top of the text box, write it (acı) in the text box using the button on the bottom left of the text box for Turkish virtual keyboard and listen to it by pressing the pronounciation button again on the bottom left of the text box.


----------



## Tyson786

_Ozgur_ said:


> Google translator may help you for the pronounciation. Select Turkish as language at the top of the text box, write it (acı) in the text box using the button on the bottom left of the text box for Turkish virtual keyboard and listen to it by pressing the pronounciation button again on the bottom left of the text box.



Thank you so much for that 
I will definitely check it out on google


----------

